# Center consol



## Lrossxxl (Jan 28, 2007)

i have a 98 max and im looking for new center consol pieces (around the shifter, up around the radio, air vents) pretty much all of the center pieces. if anyone has all or even some of the peaces it would help.. thanks


----------

